# Handy Quote Feature Added



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2010)

Found a great addon that makes quoting portions of posts much easier. If you desire to quote a selected portion of a post, simply highlight the text you want to quote. Once the text is selected a popup Quote window will appear to the right of the selected text. Click the Quote button and you'll be able to easily respond to that selected text. Other quote options still work as before.


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 4, 2010)

A great find!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool, just figured out that I can keep selecting text and quoting it from multiple places and it will stack up in the quick reply window:


Semper Fidelis said:


> Found a great addon that makes quoting portions





Semper Fidelis said:


> simply highlight the text you want to quote.





Semper Fidelis said:


> Once the text is selected a popup Quote window will appear to the right of the selected text.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks like it will still indicate who you are quoting, is that true? This will be really handy.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2010)

Augusta said:


> It looks like it will still indicate who you are quoting, is that true? This will be really handy.



Sure does. Makes multi-quoting a person's post very easy now.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Cool





Theoretical said:


> great find!





Semper Fidelis said:


> you



rock!


----------



## TimV (Sep 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Once the text is selected a popup Quote window will appear to the right of the selected text



Test. It should save one click.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 4, 2010)

By 'selecting text', do you mean just highlighting it with my cursor? I have been trying that and it isn't working...nothing happens when I highlight text.


----------



## Berean (Sep 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> simply highlight the text you want to quote.



This is excellent! Thanks, Rich. aka "man-who-has-no-screw-loose".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> By 'selecting text', do you mean just highlighting it with my cursor?


Yes.


Romans922 said:


> I have been trying that and it isn't working...nothing happens when I highlight text.


I don't know why. What browser are you using? It might be that you're blocking scripts and this uses a script to work properly.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Found a great addon that makes quoting portions of posts much easier. If you desire to quote a selected portion of a post, simply highlight the text you want to quote. Once the text i





Romans922 said:


> , do you mean just highlighting it with my cursor? I have been trying that and it isn't working...nothing happens when I highlight text.





Joshua said:


> Not seeing the pop-up option BP Brown skin, but it's a great idea nevertheless.



That is excellent. It is no longer a pain to respond to multiple people in one post.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm using firefox and probably have blocked scripts.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 4, 2010)

Josh you are right. I didn't know that my skin was called BP Brown until I looked. That's why.


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 4, 2010)

Testing...



Semper Fidelis said:


> Found a great addon that makes quoting portions of posts much easier.



SWEET!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Once the text is selected a popup Quote window will appear to the right of the selected text. Click the Quote button and you'll be able to easily respond to that selected text.



Fun Stuff!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 4, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Okay, so I tried it with each skin (except Mobile) and it works on all skins except Simple Black and BP Brown.



Fixed for both.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 4, 2010)

Great!


----------



## puritan628 (Sep 4, 2010)

VERY nice!


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 4, 2010)

Another aid for us technically challenged  . Thanks for all of your helps  .


----------



## Ruby (Sep 4, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Thanks for all of your helps


I use brown and mine is working. I like it . Thanks Rich!

Oh, I skipped to end and now I see Rich fixed it. Ta


----------



## nicnap (Sep 4, 2010)

This is great!


----------



## Edward (Sep 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Click the Quote button and you'll be able to easily respond to that selected text.



This is going to be a big help. Thanks.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 4, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> Great!


 


Semper Fidelis said:


> simply highlight the text you want to quote. Once the text is selected a popup Quote window will appear



Yes.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> highlight the text





Augusta said:


> it will still indicate who you are quoting





Joshua said:


> it works





py3ak said:


> That is excellent.





Romans922 said:


> Josh you are right.





Joshua said:


> Exceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelent!



This is a great add-on!


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Exceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelent!



As it works in Opera too ^.^


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 4, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Found a great addon



It sure is!



Semper Fidelis said:


> that makes quoting portions of posts much easier



Wow! It really does!

Neato!


----------



## jayce475 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool! Great work!


----------

